# top 50 bike



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

name the top 5o bikes ever no order


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I can't even think of that many worthy of making the list. I'd say top 10 is more reasonable and I'm not even going to be arrogant and include mine up in that list


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

1. casino dreaming
2. spawn
3.knights quest
4.wolverine
5.pinnacle
6.delahoya bike
7.dazza
8.asylum
9.gold digger
10.argentina bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 7 2007, 02:21 AM~8055170
> *1. casino dreaming
> 2. spawn
> 3.knights quest
> ...



WTF was that bike? :dunno:

For the most part I think you got it right but you left out Prophecy and Lil Outer Limits so take out Delahoya and Dazza bikes and put those two in the mix somewhere


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 6 2007, 04:21 PM~8055170
> *1. casino dreaming
> 2. spawn
> 3.knights quest
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tops of bikes

aquemini
living legend
cremator
ladydeath
casino dreamin
satins sideshow
gold rush the frist boty in 93 from nm
aftershock
lil devil
mk
storm
asylum
kights quest 2
dr frankinstine
wiked dragon
moon bike from indiviuals in miami back in the day ( my fave of all)
death dealer
herat bike from fk chi chapter
kings wish
sic deville
st8 clowing
purple trike from drastic cc in ny
twisted illusion
lil heart breaker
hell rasor
spawn
total knock out
kurupt
oro de aztlan
fantacy
dragons somting some purple bike done by mannys customs 
recs problemas
some red bike form chi fk chapter with dragons 
in 2 deep that legions bike
some lil legoins bike that is a 16 with werid frame n 144s gold
tonys os bike full blue with dolphin fender
raiders sqeual
pinacle 
instable legions
dont kno how many n cant think of more now


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i feel left out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 02:53 AM~8055365
> *i feel left out
> *


Don't worry about it man I didn't make anyone's top list either :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo did look at the shit on mines juts lots of reading


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 04:27 PM~8055202
> *tops of bikes
> 
> aquemini
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 02:57 AM~8055382
> *yo did look at the shit on mines juts lots of reading
> *



Ah yeah plus Fantasy made it up there too. I don't feel left alone now :happysad:

Looks like you're assed out again LIL PHX :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE(RO-BC @ Jun 6 2007, 04:21 PM) 
1. casino dreaming
2. spawn
3.knights quest
4.wolverine
5.pinnacle
6.delahoya bike
7.pocket change
8.asylum
9.gold digger
*10.TONY SMOKES POLE*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 7 2007, 03:01 AM~8055398
> *QUOTE(RO-BC @ Jun 6 2007, 04:21 PM)
> 1. casino dreaming
> 2. spawn
> ...



Yeah that bastard, that's ok though I'll get him back at the next show.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2007, 05:02 PM~8055409
> *Yeah that bastard,  that's ok though I'll get him back at the next show.
> *



yeah if hes not on the phone :biggrin: j/k taco


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 6 2007, 05:21 PM~8055170
> *1. casino dreaming
> 2. spawn
> 3.knights quest
> ...


man thats just finest kreations and legions


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

ALRIGHT SWITCH TO TOP 10 & PICS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

top ten huh

gold rush
indiviuals miami moon bike
str8 clowing
after shock
living legend
aquemini
oro de aztlan
spawn
recs problemas
asylum


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

never mind 10 is not enough more like 20


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 04:53 PM~8055365
> *i feel left out
> *


X2


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

you guys may be to young to rember these bikes but i thought they were some of the greatest

latin active- bike owned and built by greg dealba 

bodycount - first cover of lowrider bike i believe 

field of dreams - i wasnt crazy about the theme but the bike had a lot of detail at the time im thinking mid to late 90s


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what about top ten 2 wheelers. 
and top ten 3 wheelers.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 6 2007, 09:11 PM~8056540
> *what about top ten 2 wheelers.
> and top ten 3 wheelers.
> *


yeah


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 05:27 PM~8055202
> *tops of bikes
> 
> aquemini
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 6 2007, 08:05 PM~8055737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these dont belong in the top 50. even if i did make them. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 6 2007, 09:12 PM~8057019
> *these dont belong in the top 50.  even if i did make them. :biggrin:
> *


They do in my book


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 6 2007, 09:53 PM~8056403
> *you guys may be to young to rember these bikes but i thought they were some of the greatest
> 
> latin active- bike owned and built by greg dealba
> ...


 :cheesy: I REMEMBER THOSE, MADE ME WANT A BIKE BACK THEN..I ALREADY HAD AN IMPALA...HEEHEEEEHEHHEHHE 

WHATS UP I DONT SEE ANY SUPERMAN?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man of steel

the crow

......


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's hard to make a list cause some milds, semi's, and street could make it. it's more a matter of opinion of course, but i would say:

casino dreamin
Prophecy
Wolverine
Pinnacle
Knights Quest
Lil Heartbreaker (mild placing in the sweepstakes) :0
Raider Sequel
Asylum
Gold Rush
Problemas
Man of Steel (can't believe it's not on anyone's list) 
Spawn
Lady Death
Cremator


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I got one everybody forgot about:

*Resurrection Scooter * MortalKombat2 knows about that. That's the all time undefeated Special Interest that nobody will ever be able to take out in that category.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 7 2007, 06:59 PM~8059153
> *pics?
> *


give me your email and I'll email them to you. I can't access photobucket right now, some stupid error :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 7 2007, 07:10 AM~8058257
> *They do in my book
> *


DAMN. THANKS MAN. :cheesy: 
WAIT TILL JULY. ALL THREE GONNA BE DIFFERENT.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 7 2007, 06:59 PM~8059153
> *pics?
> *



email sent, please post them for me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 09:07 AM~8059218
> *DAMN.  THANKS MAN. :cheesy:
> WAIT TILL JULY.  ALL THREE GONNA BE DIFFERENT.
> *


ALSO A FORTH ADDITION SITTING ON THE RACK, ALREADY BEING STRIPED...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:15 AM~8059279
> *ALSO A FORTH ADDITION SITTING ON THE RACK, ALREADY BEING STRIPED...
> *


WERD? :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2007, 10:15 AM~8059274
> *email sent, please post them for me.
> *


still haven't got it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 09:19 AM~8059305
> *WERD? :cheesy:
> *


ALMOST DONE.. ILL POST PICS LATER FROM THE CAMERA PHONE. OR YA WANNA KEEP IT SECRET?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 10:20 AM~8059313
> *ALMOST DONE.. ILL POST PICS LATER FROM THE CAMERA PHONE. OR YA WANNA KEEP IT SECRET?
> *


no, he doesn't, post them :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:20 AM~8059313
> *ALMOST DONE.. ILL POST PICS LATER FROM THE CAMERA PHONE. OR YA WANNA KEEP IT SECRET?
> *


IT AINT MINE TO MAKE THAT DECISION.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bike air


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 09:22 AM~8059328
> *IT AINT MINE TO MAKE THAT DECISION.
> *


he wont care


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the scooter is alrite i think its mks cusin or somting i belive


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

top five...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn, Professor X is still assed out. :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its a good bike but its not like legendary material its been in the game for long yes but it just dosent ahve a feelin that it would be one of the greatest of the game you kno wat im sayin?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 11:53 PM~8061192
> *its a good bike but its not like legendary material its been in the game for long yes but it just dosent ahve a feelin that it would be one of the greatest of the game you kno wat im sayin?
> *



over half the bikes that have been thrown up here haven't come close to placing sweeps in Vegas. Professor X has placed 3rd place TOTY 2 or 3 times by now, he's earned his spot in the list.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes but that was cus lots of these trikes retired man 
or just show once in a wile n dont go to vegas man
wat im sayin its not like mindblowing you kno i dont kno how to explane its clean but not legendary material clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I lovbe this bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im sor board im a post the pics of that list orita


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn shit only lets some pics at the time 
aquemini








living legend
















cremator








ladydeath








casino dreamin








satins sideshow








gold rush the frist boty in 93 from nm

aftershock








lil devil


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 01:09 AM~8061679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Gold rush first boty 93 nm silver city








lil devil








mk








storm








asylum








kights quest 2








dr frankinstine








wiked dragon








moon bike from indiviuals in miami back in the day ( my fave of all)


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

death dealer








herat bike from fk chi chapter








kings wish








sic deville








st8 clowing








purple trike from drastic cc in ny








twisted illusion








lil heart breaker








hell rasor


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

spawn








total knock out








kurupt

















oro de aztlan








fantacy








dragons somting some purple bike done by mannys customs 








recs problemas


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

some red bike form chi fk chapter with dragons 








in 2 deep that legions bike








some lil legoins bike that is a 16 with werid frame n 144s gold








tonys os bike full blue with dolphin fender








raiders sqeual








pinacle 








instable legions








dont kno how many n cant think of more now
[/quote]
thats my list yooooooooooooooooo in my book


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

DAMN NEVER THOUGHT ID BE IN ANY OF THESE LIST


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

the janet jackson bike...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 8 2007, 04:05 PM~8065049
> *the janet jackson bike...
> *


Post a pic!! That was a bad ass paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

theres alot of nice bikes


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

dam those are nice bikes


----------

